

College Says It Exaggerated SAT Figures for Ratings - mvs
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/31/education/claremont-mckenna-college-says-it-exaggerated-sat-figures.html?ref=education

======
mohene1
Would like to have seen a larger piece about cheating general, but this is a
good article. The SAT committee is looking very bad lately with test-taking
scandals and now false reporting

